
Show HN: Duck as a Service - tga
http://duckasaservice.com
======
joshumax
I'm actually a little bit sad because I thought booking a duck would start
some two-way WebRTC session between me and a live stream of an actual rubber
duck...

~~~
meesterdude
yup - this is exactly what I thought! But I guess someone who can actually
help with the problem is ok too.

------
cabaalis
#1- I've found that rubber ducky problems get solved fairly quickly.. but I
can't schedule a duck until 3 days out as of 9/1 2:15 PM CST.

#2- If you won't sign a custom NDA, I would certainly feel better if you
presented me with a stock NDA that all of your ducks have agreed to.

Edit: #3- To protect yourself and your customers I'd suggest that you make
sure you have a no-PHI and no-real-payment-info (PCI) requirement :)

------
redgetan
Interesting project, but I feel like it's asking too many things upfront. I'd
rather just put my email, the description of problem I need help with, and hit
send.

------
jmadsen
You may have been looking for this?

[http://rubberduckasaservice.codebyjeff.com/](http://rubberduckasaservice.codebyjeff.com/)

------
JCharante
Dissapointed you don't get actual rubber ducks. I wish there was a
rubberduckasaservice.com

------
osrec
Looks interesting. Can you explain in a little more detail how your pricing
works please? Thanks!

------
bdcravens
So it's CodeMentor.io / HackHands? Without NDAs or live chat or ....?

~~~
fiatjaf
Well, have you tried using Codementor or Hackhands? It's so horrible I think
this will hardly be worse or even equal.

~~~
bdcravens
Yes, I have used both, though as mentor, not a mentee. I think there's a set
of features that each offers that I'd consider minimal features in a similar
product offering, and I'm not seeing those in Duck.

------
lozzo
the link on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging)
is broken. fix it

~~~
tga
Thank you!

------
raybb
How many ducks do you currently have?

~~~
tga
The duck pool auto-scales to meet the demand, of course.

~~~
kinduff
Had a similar idea a while ago but correct me if I'm wrong, this service sets
you up on a call with a rubber duck (an image I suppose) for x time? Are you
using Google Hangouts API?

~~~
tga
Thanks for the comment, sounds like I should revise the text. You actually get
a real human ( _ahem, duck_ ), even one that can code and ask questions about
what you are doing, and potentially help debug the problem.

~~~
WorldMaker
Now I'm disappointed, I was hoping for actual rubber ducks as a service. Find
a nice pond or interior fountain. Fill it with rubber ducks. Add tracking
cameras to track a random one for the length of a call. Soothing, random
bobbing.

